
The Problem Isn't the 'Merit,' It's the 'Ocracy' (2019) - barry-cotter
https://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2019/12/the-problem-isnt-merit-its-ocracy.html?m=1
======
barry-cotter
> though he is polite about it, he paints a damning portrait of how the
> "winners" of the meritocratic gauntlet end up using in their victory: they
> work in one of six industries (consulting, law, finance, tech, medicine, or
> academia) in one of five places (Boston, New York City, Washington DC, the
> Bay Area, or Los Angeles). The remarkable thing about these numbers (and
> Yang provides lots of them) is that four of the six industries (consulting,
> law, finance, and academia) are easily described as parasitic or predatory,
> secondary adornments to the actual business of human activity on the Earth.
> We have not only engineered a system that trades wealth and honor for an
> incredibly narrow range of human attributes; once the trade is made, we ship
> the winners off to careers that provide only marginal benefit to country
> writ large. ("But it'd be worse if they're doing bad stuff efficiently!,"
> Liam whispers).

